# Dead hawk:( Should it be reported?



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Out looking for mushrooms today I came across a dead hawk and was wondering if I should report it to the dnr. I am quite sure it was a hawk but I could'nt identify the species through the internet. It was lite brown and white with grey legs. From head to tail it was about 12in long and I would estimate the wing span at about 18in wide. I have seen this species before and I have always called them chicken hawks but I could'nt find anything on them.
There was no physical damage to the bird so I could'nt tell what the cause of death was.

If I was to report it who would I contact? It was found on state land in Clare Co.

Oh yea, out of the 3+ hours looking for shrooms I found one black.:banghead3


----------



## leapin lunker (Jan 13, 2003)

Just like people wildlife die everyday. Unless the bird was shot, trapped or otherwise disposed by humans, I would chalk it up to nature. No report needed.


----------



## snakebit67 (Oct 18, 2003)

Not sure if west nile effects hawks or not, but might not be a bad idea to turn it in.


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Whoa! Do NOT--repeat DO NOT attempt to turn it in. You would be carrying a dead protected animal!

While you are not the cause of it's death, they don't know that. 

It's like you finding a stolen car and driving it to the police station. They would not appreciate it, and 99% of the time they would probably issue you a ticket.

edited to clarify the importance of knowing what to do with a protected animal--no laughing matter


----------



## mallardtone-man (Nov 20, 2002)

I would agree with Banditto. There is no reason to report it, and it may be a bad move. Odds are it has died of natural causes, and if the DNR even took it into consideration, you could just be causing trouble for yourself.

James


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

Just to clarify, calling it in is perfectly legal, but handling the animal is not. So when I saw turn it in, I just assumed that meant putting it in a bag and putting it in the trunk of your car.


----------



## bluedevil (Feb 13, 2003)

Thanks guys for your feedback. 
I decided just to let it be. If it had looked like it was poached I would have definetly called it in.:Modified_ 

Bandito,
Thanks for the heads up. That was what I was thinking of doing because your right you would'nt want to get caught with it in your possession. I just made a mental note of where it was at and if it was a concern to the dnr I could show them where it was.

Also, to the "gentelman" that had their post on this thread that was either deleted by himself or by a moderator, I would appreciate it if you would keep your smarta** comments to yourself.:nono: Thanks


----------

